# SANDUSKY, OH: "Pippy"- 3 y/o B & T Girl



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I came across Pippy while looking around on Petfinder. She is currently at the Erie County Dog Shelter in Sandusky, OH.*

*Pippy is said to be 3 years old and housebroken. Her Petfinder post says she is shy at first, but warms up quickly. She will sit and shake on command. She is a little underweight and needs some tender loving care.*

*I don't know anything more about Pippy. If you're interested in her, she will be available for adoption on Oct. 14th. Please contact the shelter at the number given below for more information. It does not appear that they have an e-mail address.*

*Sandusky, OH is about half-way between Toledo and Cleveland, easy access off of the Ohio turnpike (I 80/90).*

*PIPPY*








Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Sandusky, OH | PIPPY


Erie County Dog Shelter
2900 Columbus Ave.
Sandusky, OH 44870
1-419-627-7607


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

No Longer listed on pet finder


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I heard Pippy was re-united with her family! *


----------

